# ,     ""

## pavel

.  
 (05322) 24-343
: 
:  41 (    ,   ) 
 : 252  ("") 
  ,    .    (   ),  .    -   -  ,    .
 , .   - , , , , , -  ..  ,      :)
    .  ,    ( - ) 
  -     (    ).      -   ( (?)),      .  ,    . 
: .

----------


## Afra

-  .     -  320.      -  .    ,     .    -  ,,".        .    ,   .  .  ,    . ..     ,   .     ,    .     ,,".   ,      -    .    -   ,        .       . -        ,  -         .

----------


## Victorious

*Afra*,   ,   !  Hayatt'   .    .
 .    .

----------


## pavel

> -  .     -  320.

        252   ,     .       ,    .

----------


## serg1975

,        -- .

----------


## Afra

,  . :)))))))    -  .    -  ,   . :))))))) 
 ,," -    ...  ,,"     . :)))    ,    ...

----------


## pavel

> ,        -- .

   , ,  ,   ,   ,     :)   ,    ,    .         -  , ,  ,  ...   -   ,  ,  ,  , -  . 
    -,     :
Kofein, Chelentano (   ), ""

----------


## Afra

,      .     ,   -     .     . .

----------


## pavel

> ,  . :)))))))    -  .    -  ,   . :))))))) 
>  ,," -    ...  ,,"     . :)))    ,    ...

    ,   .  ""    ,     .    .        !   ,    -,   ,    .  ,    ,    :) 
            - www.doroga.ua,    -   0...

----------


## serg1975

"" ..     ,  -       ,      .. ,  ""   - .          .   ,     .      .     .

----------


## Afra

-  .:) ,  -    .    ,    ,    .  , .    ,   -   .    .         .  ,    -    .

----------


## JPM

> -

    . - 2-  360...
  ,    "-" ( ).
,   ,   ,     .. -      ...
, , 310 ./

----------


## fabulist

> ,    "-" ( ).

  ,  .    :
. , 8-; : (05322) 21-501, 24-300
   .  . .  - .

----------


## Afra

6-    -  .

----------


## Enter

"". ,     .   ,  ,         ,   ,           . 
:  , 60
. 631881 http://www.almaz.poltava.ua

----------


## serg1975

.....,   - !!!

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> 6-    -  .

   ,  . )))

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> 6-    -  .

     ,    .
      .         ?  

> ,    .

        ,  .   

> ,  . :)))))))    -  .    -  ,   . :))))))) 
>  ,," -    ...  ,,"     . :)))    ,    ...

    ,     . 

. 
      .
 300   ,   .

----------


## Enter

> ,    .
>       .

   , -     .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> , -     .

     1    .
   ...
    ?
      .
   10     ,      .
       , ...

----------


## Enter

> 1    .   ...

    ,       ?  ,  ,        ?    

> ?      .   10     ,      ...

  .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,       ?  ,  ,        ?  
> .

   ,           .
 ....

----------


## admin

*Transd*,        ?   ,     ?
     ?    ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> *Transd*,        ?   ,     ?
>      ?    ?

      .
        20,        3    . 
      .
   .       ?

----------

,     .     .         50.       30   3 .  ,  .      ""...    ""   ( )               : -       250         ,     !!! 
0532 65 15 14

----------


## marof

.      350       ,   ,     .

----------


## Pugovka

,   - ,  ""

----------


## alexanderturist

,  2 ,    ,   ))    ))         )    ,   ,     ...    ,   450 ,  ,   )   ,  ,   !!!    ,          ,  ,    .   -    , ,    , wi-fi,   , , 5   - , , , , .       -  20%          .    - ?

----------

